# Name a Movie (Alphabetically)



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Anchorman


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Back to the Future.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Casino Royale


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Empire Strikes Back (Star Wars)


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Forrest Gump


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Goldfinger


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

*H*

Hero


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jumanji


----------



## vienna812 (Feb 28, 2013)

Kiss Me Kate


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lion King

(that's the name right)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Mighty Joe Young


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

nemo (finding)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

On Her Majesty's Secret Service


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Quantam of Solace


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Ratatouille


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Speed.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Up


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

V for Vendetta :b


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

_Waterworld_


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

X-Men ^__^


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Young Einstein.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Zookeeper ^__^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

A Beautiful Mind. Pretty good movie actually.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Black Beauty


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

Children Of The Corn


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Das Boot


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Enter Nowhere.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

forrest gump (my favorite!)


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Goodfellas


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Half Past Dead


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

Insidious


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

J. Edgar


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Karate Kid

Hi ya! (the noise you make while karate chopping someone)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Last Samurai (the)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Mumford


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nacho Libre


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

^ one of my all time favs.

Once Around


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Pocahontas


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Quarantine


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

RoboCop


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Stand By Me


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Undercover Brother


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Vacation


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

War and Rememberance.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Edit: Youth in Revolt (Sorry I missed it)
Zodiac


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

American Pie.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> Zodiac


You skipped Y...

Bullet to the head.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cast Away


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Dogma


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

E.T


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Fargo


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Gangs of New York


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Hamlet 2


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Indiana Jones and The Last Crusade.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

June Moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

King Kong


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Lost in translation


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madagascar


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

night at the museum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Overboard


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Platoon.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Resident Evil


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tropic Thunder


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Ultraviolet


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I don't like things that are alphabetical. God, I really hate that. How people have to have their rules and stuff. Who decided that P should come after O. I think it's ridiculous. I really do. Why do we have such silly rules. What difference does it make what order the alphabet comes in. This really makes me mad, it really does. Makes me want to punch the wall. Or at least wag my finger at it in a menacing way.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

V for Vendetta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wallstreet


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

XXX Platinum Blondes


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> I don't like things that are alphabetical. God, I really hate that. *How people have to have their rules and stuff*. Who decided that P should come after O. I think it's ridiculous. I really do. Why do we have such silly rules. What difference does it make what order the alphabet comes in. This really makes me mad, it really does. Makes me want to punch the wall. Or at least wag my finger at it in a menacing way.


We have all these rules and we think they'll save us.

*Young Frankenstein*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

American History X


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Big


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Con Air


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Dr Strangelove: Or How I Learned To Stop Worrying And Love The Bomb


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elf


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Fargo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gone In Sixty Seconds


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

The three wise men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inception


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Jumanji


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Karate Kid


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Lolita


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

Midnight Meat Train


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Nina , the ninja


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Pistorious : a murder case


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queens Logic


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Remedy for the pain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Spider Man


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

The Jackal


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Uptown Girls


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Vertigo


----------



## wannabesomebody (Nov 30, 2011)

While You Were Sleeping


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

X-Men: First Class


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Yellow Submarine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Annie Hall


----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)

Big Fish


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Batman


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Cooooooooool runnings!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Die Hard


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Final Destination


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Get Shorty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harold & Kumar


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Iron Eagle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jack Reacher


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kull the Conqueror*


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Let the things go


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Monsters Inc.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Nemo , teh finding


----------



## ultraman (Feb 1, 2013)

Oz the Great and Powerful


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Once Upon A Time In The West


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Panic Room


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Quadrophenia


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Return to Neverland


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Schindler's List 2: Schindler's Pissed


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

The Terminator


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Unforgiven


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

videodrome


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Waterworld


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-men


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zenith


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Argo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad Santa


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Crazy, Stupid, Love.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

donnie darko


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Elephant Man


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Fast five


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Groundhog Day

I hope I get G again tomorrow :b


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Hangover


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

IT.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

jacobs ladder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kill Bill


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Men In Black


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Nemo , the girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Open Water


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Pale Rider*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quantum Of Solace


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re-Animator*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Step Brothers


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*The Terminator*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Up Periscope


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Vertigo*


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

Water For Elephants


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

xXx


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Your Highness


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

Zoolander :b


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Angels & Demons


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Breakfast club


----------



## RobbyBoy (Mar 16, 2013)

Up (pixar)


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

RobbyBoy said:


> Up (pixar)


maybe this will help...


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

:lol

con air


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dude Where's My Car


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

Eraser


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fast & Furious


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Goonies*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Horrible Bosses


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

I Love You, Man


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

James and the Giant Peach


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

kick-asś


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

Lethal Weapon.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

manhattan


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Never Let Me Go


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

oceans 13


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Project X


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars (Mar 9, 2013)

Quantum of Solace (**** Q is a hard letter for films x])


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Rescuers Down Under


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

scarface


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Time Bandits


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Up


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

vanishing point


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Westworld


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

youth in revolt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Alien


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Batman Begins


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Cocoon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Devil Wears Prada


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Escape from the Planet of the Apes*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fantastic 4


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

G-Force


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hotel For Dogs


----------



## Roxanna (Mar 18, 2013)

I know what you did last summer


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Jason and the Argonauts*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

King's Speech


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Legend


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Moneyball


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Olympus Has Fallen


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Prometheus


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

F***ing Quantum of Solace


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

spartacus!!!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Campaign


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Unforgiven


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

V For Vendetta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Weekend At Bernie's


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

You Don't Mess With The Zohan


----------



## SoapyMongoose (Apr 18, 2013)

Zulu


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Argo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Back To The Future


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Citizen Kane


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Die Hard


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Friday


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ghostbusters


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Horrible Bosses


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I, Robot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jurassic Park


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

K-19: The Widowmaker


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lord Of The Rings


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mad Max


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

National Treasure


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Oldboy


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Quantum of ****ing Solace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Road Trip


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Salt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Troy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Untouchables


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valkyrie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

WarGames


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-men


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Young Victoria


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Zoo, We Bought One.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

American Pie


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

*BIG*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cape Fear


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Die Hard 6: Die Of Natural Causes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Days Of Thunder


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Evil Dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Friday After Next


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Goods: Live Hard, Sell Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Spot, The


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The ipcriss files


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Junebug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kindergarten Cop


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Life is Beautiful


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Million dollar baby


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

No Country For Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Original Gangstas


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Paranormal Activity 1, 2, 3, and 4 and I'm sure there is a 5th in the works.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Rescue Dawn


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Spirited Away


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Twelve Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Volver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Comes Around


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-men


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Yojimbo


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Zathura


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Argo


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Batman and Robin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cast Away


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Drive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empty Mirror, The


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Fail-Safe


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Glory


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

House of 1000 Corpses.


----------



## pinoyAko (May 5, 2013)

indiana jones


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Libel


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Night At The Museum


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Open Water


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

Panic Room


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

The Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Repo Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Star Wars


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Trapped


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

U-Turn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

BATMAN :teeth


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Memememe said:


> BATMAN :teeth


AWKWARD. i did NOTT read the alphabetically part~!

sorryyyyyy.

and

ZORRO


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Austin Powers


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Batman


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Clash of the Titans


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Detachment


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Easy A


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fargo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Gattaca


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Hell boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

International, The


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Jackass 1


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

The King's Speech


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Last House On The Left


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Manhattan Murder Mystery


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Notting Hill


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Old Yeller


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pirates Of The Caribbean


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Quarentine


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Return of the Jedi


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

SAW


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Unthinkable


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Willow


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

X-Men


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

You again


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Zero Day


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Aliens


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Bully


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Cube


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Ensemble, C'est Tout


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Friday the 13th


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Gia


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Half Baked


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## J29Davis (May 9, 2013)

Jack Reacher


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Kite runner


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Logan's Run


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Marie Antoinette


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

North by Northwest


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Oceans Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Private Eyes, The


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rocky


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Trollhunter


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

V for Vendetta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wedding Crashers


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

X2: X-Men United


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Year of the Dog


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Zoolander


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

American History X


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Beauty and the beast


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Cidade de Deus (AKA City of God)


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Day after tomorrow


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

The Edge of Heaven


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Face off


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Gosford Park


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hulk


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

Inception


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

jack and jill


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Kill Bill


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

Less Than Zero


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

little miss sunshine


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Moonraker


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

Natural Born Killers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ordinary People


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

Phantasm


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Quantum Of Solace


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

The Royal Tennenbaums


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Spiderman


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Tristana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untamed Heart


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Valentines day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wall Street


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

X-Men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yes Man


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Zorro


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Alien


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beasts of the Southern Wild


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Cabin in the Woods


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Dogma


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Equilibrium


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Goonies


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Hamlet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Indiana Jones


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i love you man


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

jack and jill


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Le Choix Des Armes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Men In Black


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

The Neverending Story


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Killing Them Softly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oxford Blues


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Potiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quest of the Delta Knights


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Resident Evil


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Se7en


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Taken


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Unforgiven


----------



## Precious (Mar 22, 2013)

*V for Vendetta*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

War Of The Worlds


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

xxx: state of the union


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

yes man


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Zoltan, Hound of Dracula


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Night Long


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Belle de Jour


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Cyrus


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Donnie Darko


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

eternal sunshine of the spotless mind


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Free Zone


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Gladiator


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Heathers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Think I Love My Wife


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Jane Eyre


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

Knight and Day


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Lake House


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Ma Saison Préférée


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

New Year's Eve


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Of mice and men


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Pitch Black


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Quantam of Solace


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Raise the Red Lantern


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Saving Private ryan


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

The Terminator


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Uncle buck


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Valentino: The Last Emperor


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

The Wendell baker story


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

x men


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Yi Yi


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Zombie Strippers


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Amélie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruce Almighty


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Caramel


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dumb & Dumber


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Enchanted


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Friday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grandma's Boy


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Hellboy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iron Man


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Jaws


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

King Arthur


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Liar Liar


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Mad Max


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Nelly et Monsieur Arnaud


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

operation dumbo drop


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

The Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterback Princess


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Remains of the Day


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Scream


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

troy


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Vampires suck


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Walk to Remember


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Xarisma


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yes man


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

love that movie xD

Arthur


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bio-Dome


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Les Collégiennes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Nanking


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Twelve


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Phantom of the Opera


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

Quills


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Room with a View


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

snakes on a plane


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Terminator


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Village, The


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Zatoichi


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Agora


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Bonjour Tristesse


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Children of Men


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Dead End


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

encino man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From Time to Time


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Gremlins


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Hesher


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Into The Wild


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Joy Luck Club, The


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Kidulthood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Legally Blonde


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Moll Flanders


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

National Lampoons Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outpost


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Persuasion


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Quarantine.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Red Riding Hood


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Sister Act


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

^ beat me to it

Untraceable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vertigo


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Worst Witch, The


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

x men origins wolverine


----------



## nwet96 (Apr 5, 2013)

You Don't Mess With the Zohan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

a nightmare on elm street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boundaries of the Heart


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Darjeeling Limited, The


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Elizabethtown


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Falling Down


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Godzilla


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

hellraiser


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Inception


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Juno


----------



## Arya481 (Dec 5, 2012)

Kick-***


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Leila (1996)


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Masters of the Universe*


----------



## Arya481 (Dec 5, 2012)

Next


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Other Boleyn Girl, The


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Paper Heart


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

No. I'm skipping Q. Every time i come here i always land on q, and i always say the same movie. No More! The letter Q is now abolished from the alphabet.


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

Quills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return of the Gunfighter


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Shall We Kiss?


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tangled


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

Underworld


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Valhalla Rising*


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Willow


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Xanadu


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

YellowBrickRoad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zazie in the Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agent Cody Banks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad Santa


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Cloverfield


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Dîner de Cons, Le


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enter the Void


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Freaks


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

gangs of new york


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Castles


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Je Vous Aime


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Kiss of the Dragon


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Legend


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Mes Stars et Moi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Niñas mal


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

"O"


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Paulie


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

queen of the damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ready to Rumble


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Sylvia


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Training Day


----------



## Natsu (Apr 11, 2013)

Ultraviolet


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Vampire's Kiss


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Wuthering Heights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xxxHOLiC the Movie: A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes Man


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Zhou Yu's Train


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Brat (Брат 1997)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Closer


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Dangerous Liaisons


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

End of Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forged


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Gosford Park


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

Heat


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Insomnia


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Jack Frost


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

Keeping Mum


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Last Action Hero


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Minority Report


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

Norbert


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Operation Condor


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

Perfect Stranger


----------



## Misty G (May 26, 2013)

Quantum Apocalypse


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rabbit Hole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strike Back


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Tango


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Ultraviolet


----------



## bedouindress (May 30, 2013)

V for Vendetta


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

While You Were Sleeping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X: The Man with X-Ray Eyes


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes Man
(edit)


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Bad Boys


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Coup de Torchon


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dunston Checks In


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Entre Nous


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Face/Off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gangs of New York


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Home Alone 27 - Kevin fights off drug dealers.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

^lol ^

I, Robot


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Jaws


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karate Kid, The


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Lost in Translation


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nightwatching


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Pay It Forward


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Queen, The


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Rocky


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Sense and Sensibility


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Truman Show, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Siege


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Vertigo


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

What About Bob?


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

x-men!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Young Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Aladdin


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Bad Boys


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Campfire Tales


----------



## Erlevix (Jun 4, 2013)

Dracula


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Gremlins


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Insidious


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Jumanji


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Killing Them Softly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lawless Street, A


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Missing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ninth Gate, The


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Others, The


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Panic Room


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quick and the Dead, The


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Royal Affair, A


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Starship Troopers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Talladega Nights


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Untouchables


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valkyrie


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

War of the Worlds


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Xanadu


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Alexander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barrel Full of Dollars


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Cape Fear


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Demolition Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edison Force


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Fahrenheit 9/11


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ice Storm, The


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Josie and the *****cats


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Kikujiro


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ladder 49


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marathon Man


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Flight


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Great Gatsby, The


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Hills Have Eyes, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inception


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kick-A s s.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Last Starfighter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Men In Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Higher Love


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Police Academy


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Quiz Show


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

Robocop


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Silent Hill


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

The Thing


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Untamed Heart


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Vacancy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Woman Undone


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

You me and Dupree


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Amour


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Batman Begins.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Click


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Emma


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Final Destination 1-5


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Hackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Heart Huckabees


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Jumanji


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kicking for a Better Future


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Les yeux de sa mère (2011)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Minority Report


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Jack City


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Old Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paper Soldiers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return of the Gunfighter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snow Falling on Cedars


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Ted


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vegas Vacation


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

While You Were Sleeping


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

X-Men


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

You've Got Mail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zentropa


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Black Swan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Contraband


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Death Race


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Empire of the Sun


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Finding Nemo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glass House, The


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Howard and Maude!!!!!!!!!!!! For the win!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imitation of Life


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Just Like Heaven


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Kill Bill


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Les Sœurs Brontë (1979)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moonshine Highway


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Of Mice And Men


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

Patriot Games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterback Princess


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Reds


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sixteen Candles


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Trainspotting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Buck


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Vertical Limit.


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

World War Z


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

X-Men.


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

You Again


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Zombie strippers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

American Pie


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Belle de Jour


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Caddyshack


----------



## ghostface (May 31, 2012)

Die Hard


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## VirtualAntics (May 27, 2013)

Frequency.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gods and Monsters


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hangover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Place of the Heart


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Juno


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Kangaroo Jack


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Little Nicky


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Mississippi Mermaid


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Nacho Libre


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Old Boy


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Penelope


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

How do i always manage to end up on Q

Quantum Of Solace


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Radio


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Stoker


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Trainspotting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unrest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Van Helsing


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Wayne's World


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

Xanadu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yes Man


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Zhou Yu's Train


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Act of valor


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruce Almighty


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

City Lights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Day the Earth Stood Still, The


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Easy A


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

Finding Nemo


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Gosford Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hitman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Invincible


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Just My Luck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kicking and Screaming


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Love


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Malèna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ninth Gate, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Twelve


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Persuasion


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raise Your Voice


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Spawn


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Tinker tailor soldier spy


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Underworld: Awakening


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valiant


----------



## MasqueradeShadow (Jun 27, 2013)

Julie & Julia


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Wayne's World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Labrador Retrievers


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Zoolander


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

Apocalypto


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Butterfly Effect


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

The Darjeeling limited


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Elephant Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Friday Night Lights


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hall Pass


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Inception


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Junebug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King Arthur


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

License to Kill


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madagascar


----------



## BRhoades1987 (Jul 2, 2013)

Never say never again


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Only God Forgives


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Puppet Master I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicker Than the Eye


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Soul Plane


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Truth About Cats & Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underground Rustlers


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Van Helsing


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

White Noise


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

X-Files Movie, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Year of the Nail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zaytoun


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Amityville Horror, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Big Fish


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Cloud Atlas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Date Night


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Evil Dead, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foursome, The


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Goonies, The


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hall Pass


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I Dreamed Of Africa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juan de los Muertos


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Kill Bill: Volume 1


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Lier Lier :yes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Back Down


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Othello


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Panic Room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Leap: A Leap to Di for


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Red Tails


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twin Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultra Flesh


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Vice Versa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Without A Paddle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XX/XY


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Zombieland


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Benny and Joon


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Blade Runner


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Creepshow

(posted late for the previous one; not sure how to edit yet!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dog Park


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Evita


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Firestarter


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Ghosts of Mississippi


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Holes


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Ice Storm, The


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Just Go With It


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Kramer vs Kramer


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Lake Placid


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Major League


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Time Coffee


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Our Little Differences


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Paranormal Activity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quest for a Heart


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Rocky II


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Spiderman 3


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Twelve Monkeys


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Until Death


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Valkyrie


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Warlock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanadu


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Zero Effect


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

An American Tail


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Chasing Amy


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Django Unchained


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Evan Almighty


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Fast & Furious 6


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grown Ups


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Hunger (The)


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Il Mare


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Jackass 3D


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Kissinger and Nixon


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Lottery Ticket


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Marmaduke


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On Valentine's Day


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Paul Blart: Mall Cop


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Quadrophenia


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Rush Hour


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Shawshank Redemption, The


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Tremors


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Visitation, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wayne's World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinghua, The Story Of


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes Man


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Zardoz


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Amityville Horror, The


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Bank Job, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Closer, The


----------



## CherryBlossom (Jul 4, 2013)

Deja vu


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Extract


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Fitzcarraldo


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Ghost Writer, The


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Happy Gilmore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Identity Thief


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

James and the Giant Peach


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

King Kong vs Godzilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liberal Arts


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Night before Christmas


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

O - (2001)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Pans Labrynth


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

quantum of solace


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Rollerball


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Star Wars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undercover Hidden Dragon


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Star Wars Episode *V* :troll

or... Van Helsing (this one must have been said already :um)


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Wieners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xarisma


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

*You Can Count on Me* - (a really good movie IMO)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeus and Roxanne


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

American Psycho


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

*Biutiful*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Dance at My Wedding


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Dredd


----------



## smithifiedguy (Jul 19, 2013)

E.T.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Flightplan


----------



## LolaEliot (Jun 20, 2013)

Girl with a Pearl Earring


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Hurlyburly


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I, Robot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungle 2 Jungle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kicking and Screaming


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Lion King, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man Apart, A


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Our Idiot Brother


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Pecker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quatorze Juillet


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

*Requiem For A Dream*


----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Superbad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ticket to Romance


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

*U Turn *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacancy 2: The First Cut


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

*Willow*


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

xXx


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yojimbo


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Zabriskie Point


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad Santa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Mountain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Die Hard


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

End Of Watch


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gang in Blue


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Hide and Seek


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Insomnia


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Jaws


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Knocked Up


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

Ladies In Lavender


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Mother (2009)


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oblivion


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

Poseidon


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Racing with the Moon


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Star Trek: Into Darkness


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> Racing with the Moon


I like that movie 

---------------------------------------

*The Tree of Life*


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

Underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

View from the Top


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

War of the Roses, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Cross


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngblood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeus and Roxanne


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

*Atonement *


----------



## Bored1993 (Aug 3, 2013)

Baby Boy


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Charlotte's Web.


----------



## Bored1993 (Aug 3, 2013)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

*Enter the Void *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Field Of Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garden State


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hangover Part 3


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Internal Affairs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joy Ride


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Layer Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mission Impossible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Is Impossible


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

On the Road


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pokémon the First Movie


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride Lonesome


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True Blood


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

U-Turn


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Van Helsing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wyatt Earp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X, Y & Zee


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Year of the Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra in the Kitchen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arthur


----------



## Morgan leeann (Aug 9, 2013)

Beauty and the beast


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Cashback


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

Django Unchained.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Eagle Eye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For a Good Time, Call...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Great Santini, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hang Over


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irresistible


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jumanji


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knock On Wood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Last Samurai


----------



## Secret Sparkplug (Aug 18, 2013)

Madagascar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norbit


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

One Hour Photo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Please Murder Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterlife


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tumbleweeds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Undercover Brother


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

Vicky Christina Barcelona.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

War of the Worlds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-15


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yukon Manhunt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zandy's Bride


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Annie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bio-Dome


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Cool Runnings


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

CordyRae said:


> Cool Runnings


Great Movie 

Dodgeball


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Empire Records


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Girl Interrupted


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harold & Kumar


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Interview With The Vampire


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jurassic Park


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Killing Bono


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Little Nicky


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Monsters inc


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Night At The Museum


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Once


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pineapple Express


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

The *Q*uiet


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rabbit proof fence


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Sassy Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Top Gun


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Well, Thank You


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Willow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Young Adult *cringe*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beauty And The Beast


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cloud 9


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Doghouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elektra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flexing with Monty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Green Mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Houseguest


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Ichi the Killer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jurassic Park


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

King & I


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Love Affair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Neighbor's Secret


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

NoBodys Fool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd Jobs


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Petes dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantam of Solace


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Repo! The Genetic Opera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunset Boulevard


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The thing


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Wh*re's Glory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtro


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Zoolander


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Argo


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Black Cauldron, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Caddyshack


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dambusters


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Emma


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Firestarter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grace of My Heart


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Halloween


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Into The Woods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jane Eyre


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kindergarten cop


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Liar Liar


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Meet the Fokkens


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Men in black


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

National Treasure


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Open Season


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pitch black


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quiz Show


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Run fat boy run ( for some reason it typed run oyster run) I miskeyed it spells out words.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Serenity


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Thing


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Up


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Sky


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

War of the Worlds


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

X-Men: First Class


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Year of the Dragon 
(so bad, but it was the only one I could think of :lol)


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Zodiac


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Annie Get Your Gun


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Braveheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chasing Mavericks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Die Hard 2


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Elephant man


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Great Gatsby


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hackers


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Into the Blue


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Reacher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kit Kittredge: An American Girl


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Love actually


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Metropolis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Been Kissed


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Oliver


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Penelope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quatermass and the Pit


----------



## Trovador (May 25, 2012)

Rise of the Guardians


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Step Brothers


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Tillie's Punctured Romance


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Untouchables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Visible Secret


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wayne's World


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

xXx


----------



## Trovador (May 25, 2012)

You Don't Know Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoolander


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Beautiful Girls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Caddyshack


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Drag Me To Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Felon


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Grand Hotel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hangover 3


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Inside Man


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

James and the Giant Peach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Katie Malone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ladies They Talk About


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mars Attacks!


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Nowhere Boy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orca killer whale


----------



## veiled (Feb 17, 2013)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Quiet Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raising Helen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tamara Drewe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vigilante


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Without A Paddle


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yes Man


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zookeeper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ace Ventura


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Beauty And The Beast


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Cable Guy


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Defiant Ones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephant Boy


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fail Safe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous Hussy, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Her Sister's Keeper


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Inherit The Wind


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Joy Ride


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The King's Speech


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost Weekend, The


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Man Of A Thousand Faces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nearlyweds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outlaw Josey Wales, The


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quantum Of Solace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ramen Girl, The


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

See No Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trial by Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Cherry Moon


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Village


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weird Science


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

XXX


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zodiac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

About a Boy


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Best Years Of Our Lives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cloverfield


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Deliverance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemy Mine


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Falling Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gone


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Haunting


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Incredibles








^ I used to love that movie :teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judge Dredd


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Karate Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

London


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Maltese Falcon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Year's Eve


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

On golden pond


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Phone Booth


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Quantum of Solace.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Raging Bull


----------



## david87 (Sep 29, 2013)

Rat Race


----------



## EyeScream (Aug 20, 2012)

Spirited Away


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Them!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Universal soldier


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valkyrie


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Witness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X the Unknown


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Yours, Mine, and Ours


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zulu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Along Came Polly


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ben-Hur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Circle of Friends


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Descent


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

East is East


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Forrest Gump


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Gomorra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Go Lucky


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I Dreamed Of Africa


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jason And The Argonauts


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Kairo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laws of Attraction


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Mama


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Noroi


----------



## cinnamon12 (Sep 4, 2013)

Oz the Great and Powerful


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Poltergeist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quest of the Delta Knights


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ray


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Soul Plane


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Taxi Driver


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Up


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Sky


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

White Chicks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X From Outer Space


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Young At Heart


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

zoolander


----------



## Codex (May 11, 2012)

Angels with Dirty Faces


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Big Chill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Heart


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dark Skies


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Casino Royale.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

ET


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Friday the 13th


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Galloways


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Harry Potter- Chamber of Secrets


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

iRobot


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

jurassic park


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Kalifornia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lies in Plain Sight


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Magic


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Orphan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pages of a Girl


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rooster Cogburn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Station Agent, The


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Unknown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vegas Vacation


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Walk The Line


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

X: Night of Vengeance
(Good, obscure Australian-made thriller. I recommend it.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Victoria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

As Good As It Gets


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Batman Returns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy/Beautiful


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Dazed and Confused


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

E.T.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fog, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grown Ups


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hatari


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inception


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

JFK


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knife Fight


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leviathan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Ned Kelly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Twelve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

Quarantine


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Resident Evil


----------



## Yog369 (Oct 26, 2012)

Summer Wars


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Time Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Vertigo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Squall


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

XXY


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You, Me And Dupree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

anchorman


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

batman


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

cyrus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dracula


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Executive Target


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Falling Down


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Gosford Park


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

House Of Wax


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

Idiocracy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jade Warrior


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

Knockaround guys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Ride Home, The


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Munich


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Panic Room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen, The


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Raging Bull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sparkle


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Turn Of The Screw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

U Turn


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Valmont


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

War of the Worlds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X From Outer Space


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yours, Mine And Ours


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Abbott And Costello Meet Frankenstein


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bridesmaids


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Days Of Thunder


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Exorcism Of Emily Rose


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Field Of Dreams


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Going My Way


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Horrible Bosses


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Identity


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jurassic Park


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kill Bill


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

L.A. Confidential


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Men In Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Waterford Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open Water


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pokémon the Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Cool


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rocky.


----------



## Awkward Nerd (Dec 31, 2012)

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tae Guk Gi: The Brotherhood of War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Van Helsing


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Where The Wild Things Are.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtro


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Year of the dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Day


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

An American Werewolf in London.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood and Wine


----------



## kristinleighx (Apr 6, 2013)

cry baby


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Crocodile Dundee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Dilemma


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Evil Dead.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

The French Connection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Half Past Dead.


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

inside man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Like Heaven


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

King Kong.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Law abiding citizen


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Me, Myself and Irene


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Night Watch


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oceans Eleven.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pulp fiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rush Hour


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Seven Pounds


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tin cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Siege 2: Dark Territory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valley Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wilder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: The Last Stand


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes Man


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Avatar


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Clerks


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

dumb and dumber


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Fight club


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Goodfellas! <3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamburger Hill


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

iRobot


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lionheart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mission Impossible


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Once Upon A Time In America


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Paranormal Activity


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Quigley Down Under


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rocky Balboa


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Shrek.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Troy


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Up


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

What Lies Beneath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X, Y & Zee


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Yankee Doodle Dandy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoolander


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Aaah! Zombies!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Colhad75 said:


> Rocky Balboa


My stepbrother was an extra in that movie.
It hit home for me because it was about losing a parent....it was the last film my father saw in a theater with my stepmom and stepbrother during Christmas 2006.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Beverly Hills Cop.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Couples Retreat


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dirty dancing


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Enter the Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Get Carter.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Highlander


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

If a Man Answers


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

jumanji


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

Kiss of the Dragon


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Lucas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monster's Ball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neverending Story, The


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Open Season


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Predator


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Perfect Storm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quest of the Delta Knights


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Step Brothers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tears of the sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untamed Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valentines Day


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

War of the roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X From Outer Space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Avatar


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bend it Like Beckham.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Con Air


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Deliverance


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Follow the Stars Home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gunless


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Internship


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Jack (1996)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

King Kong


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

La Lectrice


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Naked Gun


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orca killer whale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Perfect Gift, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quest of the Delta Knights


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Route 66


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Swimfan


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Taxi Driver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Perception (Nov 25, 2013)

Crack attack


----------



## Perception (Nov 25, 2013)

****!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Squall


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

X-Men.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Zoolander (2001)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

American Pie.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad Santa


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Casablanca


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Do Ga Ni


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Erin Brockovich


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Fast and the Furious.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Home and Away


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Incredibles.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Jackass


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Kid in King Arthur's Court, a (1995)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost World, The


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mad Max.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Night in Casablanca, a (1946)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Planet of the Apes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterback Princess


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Top Gun


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Untouchables, the (1987)


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Volver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Waterboy


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

XXX


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yogi Bear.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Antichrist


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

Batman!!!! Da nanananana Batman!!!


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Crash


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dr Dolittle.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Errand Boy, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grandma's Boy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hackers


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Inception (2010)


----------



## Cordell (Dec 6, 2013)

kelly's heroes


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Lantana


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Matrix, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Notebook, The


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Once Upon a Time in Mexico (2003)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pirates Of The Caribbean


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Quadrophenia


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Sunshine


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Titanic.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Unforgiven (1992)


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Valley of the Dolls (1967)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wild Hogs


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

X-Men (2000)


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Young Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoolander


----------



## groaka (Dec 14, 2013)

Back to the Future II


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Castle in the Sky


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Dances with Wolves.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fright Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gosford Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Horrible Bosses


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Independence Day


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Joy Ride


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Kindergarten Cop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moll Flanders


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

No Reservations


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Old Boy


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Paranormal Activity.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Shanghai Noon (2000)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Tourist


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Underworld


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Vicky Christina Barcelona


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Xanadu


----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)

Amelie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

You Me & Dupree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zatoichi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cold Mountain


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dungeons & Dragons


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

European Vacation


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Firefox


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gone In Sixty Seconds


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Harry and the Hendersons


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Iron Eagle


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Jurassic Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Knight And Day


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Mary Poppins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Next Friday


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

O Brother, Where Art Thou? (2000)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Papillon


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Paris, je t'aime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarantine


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Revolutionary Road


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Terminator


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Universal Soldier


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Vertigo


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

What's eating Gilbert Grape?


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

XXX:state of union


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yes Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zazie in the Underground


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Basic Instinct


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Cabin Boy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dances With Wolves


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Friday Night Lights


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Goonies


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Hannibal (2001)


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Ice Pirates


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jurassic Park


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

_*Killer Klowns From Outer Space*_


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Last Action Hero (1993)


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Mission to Mars*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

National Treasure


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Open Season


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Phone Booth


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Queen of the Damned*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Road Trip


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Take this Waltz


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

The hobbit: desolation of smaug!!! Such a good movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire's Kiss


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

X-Men


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yentl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zhou Yu's Train


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Animal House


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Back to the Future


----------



## jacko2 (Dec 31, 2012)

catch me if you can


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Donnie Darko: Directors Cut


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Egyptian


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fantastic Four


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Guns of Navarone


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Good movie ^

Heat


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Inception


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

The Killing Fields


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Little Big Man


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Memento


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Notebook, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Yeller


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Prometheus


----------



## radisto (Apr 14, 2013)

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Sin City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Things Are Tough All Over


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Unbreakable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacancy


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Wanted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes Man


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

Anchorman 2!! Hahah


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Blade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Dark Knight


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Forrest Gump


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Gandhi*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hotel Rwanda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I, Robot


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Jeremiah Johnson (1972)


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Karate Kid


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lethal Weapon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Muppet Movie, The


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pirates Of The Caribbean


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Quick and the Dead, the (1995)


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Raging Bull*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Social Network


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultraviolet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valkyrie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

WarGames


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

X-files


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*You Only Live Twice*


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

You fake Good


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Zero Dark Thirty*


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

anchorman 2


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Back To The Future


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

City of god


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Damnation Alley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

End of Days


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Fahrenheit 451*


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ghostbusters.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iron Man 3


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jaws


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Them Softly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Liar Liar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mending Fences


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

National Treasure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open Water


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Pirates of the caribbean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen, The


----------



## Unnecessary (Nov 16, 2013)

Rocky


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Silence of the lambs :eek


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Truman Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untouchables, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Videocracy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Waterboy


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Xchange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bridesmaids


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Catch me if you can


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Dinosaur Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eyeborgs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fred Claus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl 6


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Harry potter ^^


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Into The Blue


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Jurrasic park


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Kiss The Girls


----------



## Robleh (Jan 28, 2014)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Mad Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nailbiter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Thirteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Police Academy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quantum Of Solace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Random Hearts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Still Small Voices


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untamed Heart


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Victory


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

White Chicks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As Cool As I Am


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Burlesque


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Coraline


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Das experiment


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Even dwarfes started small


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Fish Tank


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Groundhog Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idle Hands


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Inception


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Kaw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Legally Blonde 2: Red, White and Blonde


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Live or let die


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mission Impossible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Easily Broken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oz, Wizard of


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Papillon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Ratatouille


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

The Savages


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Time Crimes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Under The Tuscan Sun


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Vertigo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Wall-e


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine 2 - Even more metal claw sounds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Guns


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Zoolander


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anaconda


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Blade Runner


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Conan the Barbarian


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dante's Peak


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Excalibur


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Forrest Gump


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Glory


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hitch


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Iron Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jurassic Park


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kindergarten Cop


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Lion King


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Machete


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

National Security


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Patch Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quo Vadis


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Road To Perdition


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Swordfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Up


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

Wild Things


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

X2


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

You can count on me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zentropa


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

A Walk To Remember <3


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Back To The Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Continental Divide


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Dances with Wolves


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Ed Wood


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Final Destination series.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Girl Interrupted


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hostel


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Inception


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Like Heaven


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Killer of Sheep


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Lassie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mississippi Burning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Easily Broken


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Of Mice and Men


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quantum Of Solace


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ruby Sparks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Secondhand Lions


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Trouble with the curve


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vehicle 19


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Wedding Crashers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xchange


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You, Me And Dupree


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Alien vs. Predator


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Crash


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Dark City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ella Enchanted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fast and Furious


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Groundhog Day


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Hellboy


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Identity


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Jetee, La


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

King Kong


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Lord Of The Rings


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Minority Report


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nosferatu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Open Season


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Purple Rain


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Quest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Road Trip


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Season of the Witch


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Troy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Up & Down


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Very Bad Things


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

World War Z


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Yearling


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zathura


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Anaconda


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Breakfast Club


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cast Away


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Despicable Me


----------



## dexlab (Mar 29, 2012)

Emperors New Groove!!


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Faust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gifted Hands: The Ben Carson Story


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Horrible Bosses


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ice Age


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Jackal


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life with Mikey


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Mickybo and Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norbit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Wild Hearts


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Persepolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quarantine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Secret Window


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tea with Mussolini


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Up In Smoke


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Undo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Helsing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Wedding Planner


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

XXX: State of the Union


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yield to the Night


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Zero Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amityville Horror, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Back To The Future


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Caddyshack


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Days Of Thunder


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Fantasia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grandma's Boy


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Heavenly Creatures


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Dreams


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Unable to change (Mar 5, 2012)

Kangaroo Jack


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Looper


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Marley & Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody Walks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Open Season


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Ponyo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Leap: A Leap to Di for


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rocky Horror Picture Show, The


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Spring Breakers


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

The Skeleton Key


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

United 93


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Village, The


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Where The Wild Things Are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X: The Man with X-Ray Eyes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You, Me And Dupree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zaytoun


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

American Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad Santa


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Constantine


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Dead Fall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Finding Nemo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Greedy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hunger Games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illusionist


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Jane Eyre


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Kids


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lethal Weapon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Masterminds


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Others, The


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Paprika


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Road House!!


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thin Ice


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Up in the Air.


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Valley of the Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting...


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Xanadu


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeus and Roxanne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amistad


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bounty Hunter, The


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Divergent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fatal Beauty


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Godzilla


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Fidelity


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Inception


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jurassic Park


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Lost in Translation


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mama Mia!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Time Coffee


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Pacific Rim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantez


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Rambo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Swordfish


----------



## eric25 (Mar 20, 2014)

Tyrannosaur (not the dinosaur)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vigilante


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Working Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-15


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

You Got Mail


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Nothing


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Caligula


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Death Becomes Her


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Eat the Rich


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

From Dusk Til Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gulliver's Travels


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hall Pass


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I, legend
I, robot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joe Kidd


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

King Kong


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lego Movie, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meddling Mom


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No Country For Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On Valentine's Day


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Patriot Games


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quartermass And The Pit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Restraint


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sweet Smell Of Success


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Taxi Driver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unholy Partners


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Hearts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zulu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Perfect Getaway


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Broken Flowers


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragon Wasps


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fistful of Dollars, A


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Get Shorty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Holes


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Johnson Family Vacation


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Karate Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love's Long Journey


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

National Treasure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Office Killer


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Pocahontas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantrell's Raiders


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Raging Bull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Showdown at Area 51


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uncle Buck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Helsing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wall Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XXX: State of the Union


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yes Man


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Airplane!


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Big


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Casino Royale


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Die Hard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elf


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fail Safe


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Gone With The Wind


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

High Noon


----------

